
The Startup Playbook - tedmiston
http://startup-playbook.com/
======
tedmiston
The Startup Playbook is #1 on Product Hunt today -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-startup-
playbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-startup-playbook-2)

Also, the Kindle edition is on sale for $0.99 for the first week -
[https://www.amazon.com/Startup-Playbook-Founder-Founder-
Vete...](https://www.amazon.com/Startup-Playbook-Founder-Founder-Veterans-
ebook/dp/B078QCRYWJ)

